# Omega Dynamic Geneve Day Date 752



## Tickle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

New poster here!

I am about to buy a Omega Dynamic Geneve Day Date 752 and would like to know what peoples thought are on this dial.

I have done some research up to a point

The 'Meister' text is from the jewellers it was from originally, from what I have found out this is quite a normal thing for some watches of the era.

The movement is a 752, I have a pic of the movement.

Really would like to know if it looks like a redial or anything that shouts out that should be. This is a engagement present off my FiancÃ©e so want to be sure.

Thanks for any help, much appreciated.

Mark


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm no expert, but here's my 1971 Dynamic to compare.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 16, 2014)

Cheers Avo,

The watch Im looking at seems to be good and from a dealer, just want to be 100% sure when I buy.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure if yours would be a 565 AVO, mine is 1971 and has one of those in it


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

It is indeed a 565, Thomas - lovely movement even though it's the dreaded automatic! :lol:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i quite like the 565, although is it the pic or is yours a bit rotated anticlockwise?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> i quite like the 565, although is it the pic or is yours a bit rotated anticlockwise?


I never noticed it but yes it does look a bit out, and other photos I took when I first got it bear that out. The chap had it back a couple of times for regulation so he must have replaced it properly, because I've just looked at it and it's perfectly aligned!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Do like them on a bracelet heres my 565 cal from 1969

Haven't seen one with meister on the dial before


----------



## Tickle (Jan 16, 2014)

andyclient said:


> Do like them on a bracelet heres my 565 cal from 1969
> 
> Haven't seen one with meister on the dial before


Very nice, I will post some pics up when it lands. Not sure what my skills will be like with the camera though. Cheers for the replies guys too.


----------

